# infos wenn man mit maus über link ist



## blubber (20. Mai 2002)

Hi,

wenn man ein bild als link macht, dann kann man ja mit 

alt="blabla" 

festlegen, dass ein popup mit dem inhalt blabla angezeigt werden soll. Das möchte ich nun auch für normale Links, also keine Bilder sondern Textlinks sozusagen.

Geht das irgendwie?

bye


----------



## Pencil (20. Mai 2002)

ich glaube das geht mit title...  





> <a href="link.htm" title="1">link</a>



klaptt das?


----------



## sam (20. Mai 2002)

natürlich klappt das, aber eben nur im IE...
besser nimm das hier:
http://www.dhtmlcentral.com/script/script.asp?id=29


----------



## blubber (20. Mai 2002)

ok, danke


----------

